

Bioengineering student looking for some advice - vortexh

Hello everyone, I&#x27;m new to submitting stuff on Hacker News so sorry if I messed up this submission somehow. Anyway, I&#x27;m majoring in Bioengineering at my university and I&#x27;m not sure what there is out there for careers in the field of Bioengineering.<p>So far in my coursework I&#x27;ve taken a class on networks, signal processing and now I&#x27;m taking courses on Data Acquisition+Analysis using Matlab. I&#x27;m also a novice in Python and I&#x27;ve wanted to work on a project to better my skills but I don&#x27;t have the necessary skills for some of these big open source projects on github.<p>Anyone with experience in the field offer me advice? Should I get a background in Computer Science if I wanted to work for the more tech program oriented companies out there?<p>I feel lost...
======
davidsmith8900
\- A few questions: A. Are you undergrad/grad? If undergrad or in MSc program,
have you thought of doing two majors and getting the Major in BioEngineering
and then Minor in Computer Science or vice-versa? Just remember that getting a
degree is more of a theory foundation while freelancing or working for
startups is more practical. Also it depends on what your love/passion is,
which takes you to my second question.

B. Do you have love/passion for BioEngineering or Computer
Science/Engineering? To me both fields are great and both fields are promising
in the future, but since we are talking about your career here (something that
will last a lifetime), I'll pay more of my time to what I really love and then
the less of my time to my second love or to what I have passion for.

Also don't forget that here are free programming books/courses/examples that
can always help you build up your skills in coding/programming but as far as
BioEngineering, you might need a lab, a license and other more expensive
requirements to get you started.

